# Schwinn Excelsior questions?



## PhilipJ (Dec 11, 2016)

I recently purchased this schwinn excelsior from a fellow Caber. I mostly collect TOC bikes but I always wanted a 30s balloner and always wanted a classic schwinn. When I saw this bike I fell in love with it. It's in great shape and I have ridden it. I recently took it a part to clean it and regrease the bearings. I know very little about this type of bike so I thought I would ask the experts on the Cabe. I know the pedals are reproductions, the paint is new, the tires are new and I question the age of the rims. Wondering if anyone could tell me what year it is, what else on it might not be original and what it's missing?  Other then maybe getting a set of correct original pedals, I plan to get it in good riding shape and put some miles on it. Next spring and summer will be fun riding her.

I much appreciate any feedback you can offer!

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 11, 2016)

Here are some more pics. Forgot to ask if anyone could tell me what type of original pedals this bike had.

Thanks!!


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 11, 2016)

Just saw the schwinn serial # reference list. This bike seems to have been made in 1938.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2016)

PhilipJ said:


> Just saw the schwinn serial # reference list. This bike seems to have been made in 1938.



+1 on the year.

If you can figure out what model you have there are specs on the pedals
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/index.html


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 12, 2016)

With the paint being new, I would get it to its most dialed in riding condition and ride ride ride!
If it was mine, I'd be mildly interested in knowing what the correct parts are, and keep an eye out,
but I'd probably be content with what's on it. Looks generally period correct anyway, and you've got a few 
nice little extras already....


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 12, 2016)

C-Model, Excelsior is NOT a model of bicycle. Seats wrong, light is wrong, pedals were probably Torrington 8s.


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback!! I've learned a lot. I don't really plan to change anything on it, except the pedals, as I really like the look of the bike as is. I just appreciate having some basic knowledge about the bikes I own. I'm sure every collector has some issue or issues that are important to them. Mine is I like period correct pedals on my bikes. I couldn't tell you why.

I'm definitely going to ride the heck out of this bike.

Thanks again for the great knowledge everyone has shared!!

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 12, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> C-Model, Excelsior is NOT a model of bicycle. Seats wrong, light is wrong, pedals were probably Torrington 8s.
> 
> 
> View attachment 395916



Add is for the BC... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 12, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Add is for the BC...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




D'oh! You're right.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 12, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> D'oh! You're right.




As he throws up his arms. 

     LOL


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 12, 2016)

No C shown for 38. I didn't check the serial. Frame definitely looks C to me.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2016)

C mods are great riders. Here's mine...
many parts not Original nor period correct; just mine.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 13, 2016)

You're going to be into 50s track bikes before long! Start in the 1890s and work your way up


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 13, 2016)

I hear you Krautwaggen! Between my TOC bike collecting and mountain bikes I own my wife won't be too happy if I expand my bike collecting.

Sweet ride Tripple3!! I especially like the rocket leading the way on the front fender!


----------



## PhilipJ (Feb 6, 2017)

I finally finished rebuilding my Schwinn Excelsior. This was a fun project. Here are some pics. I love the way this bike rides now. It's a classic bike with the ride of a new bike. Notice the before and after pic of the whitewall tires. I sprayed the tires with degreaser and it brought the white walls back to life.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 6, 2017)

Pedals are torrington 8's,might be a 39,they built them into 1940.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

